
What is Aeternity blockchain? - defrun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9cqkdx1Llo
======
defrun
Main highlights from the video:

1) Aeternity has lightning fast off-chain transactions. This gives more
security and scalability.

2) Hybrid of PoW (consensus, mine on any devices) + PoS (governance).

3) Oracle machines - connect any real world data to smart contracts easily:
elections, sports events, gold and oil prices, etc.

